

Stealing a HDD with illegal downloads is doubly illegal? - javajosh

I was coding at the coffee shop and wondered whether or not a passerby, opportunistically stealing my computer, would be liable for any illegal downloads on my computer, assuming that the police caught them?
======
stephengillie
No, because the thief wouldn't have anything to do with your crime. This would
be important for that person's defense.

